# Select Lathe Model 816B



## ShagDog (Jul 5, 2020)

Have an opportunity to buy one of these lathes. Looks very tempting to me. Anyone familiar with this lathe, please comment on it.

Edit: I ended up buying the lathe. See update below.


----------



## Tom-C (Jul 31, 2020)

Shag,  from what I have seen on other web sites this appears to be the Sieg SC4 or C4.  Travers tool sell the SC4 and Little Machine shop has it as the latest version as their  HiTorque 8.5 X 20 bench Lathe.  I have had the Travers tool one for 10 years and like it


----------



## ShagDog (Aug 4, 2020)

I ended up buying this lathe a while back, and I am enjoying it. It is the perfect size for me and my small 1/2 garage shop. It is an 8 3/8" swing with 16 between centers. No manual for it. I did a bit of clean-up to it since the photos were taken. Added new belts and cleaned the grease out of the bearings which were in good shape and re-greased them. In any event, here are some photos. Came with a bunch of accessories like a 3 jaw (needs inside jaws) and 4 jaw chuck, steady rest, follower rest, and even an Atlas milling attachment (trying to sell the milling attachment) and various other items.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 4, 2020)

I was looking at one of those a while back, the guy was firm on $1500 and I just couldn't go that high for something I also couldn't find much info on. Sure you will be happy with that instead of a mini lathe, way more capable machine.

John


----------

